# puppy leash training and chewing



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout wont walk on a leash. She is only 8 weeks old though. Is she just too young? She doesn't pull, she just wants to lay down and chew on it. Won't get up off her little round butt even when she is the most playful. She does love to chase me around the backyard and is always at my side when NOT on her leash. Any suggestions?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is pretty common with a young puppy. Just give it some time and scout will be pulling your arm out of its socket. It is good to get them used to the leash at that age. Just clip it on once in a while and let them get used to pulling it around. Make sure he is supervised when he has it on.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,

Yes, I love that age. For right now you need to make the leash fun I let my puppies and even older puppies bite the leash and be goofy. I'm sure other don't but I want it to be enjoyable. You can start off by putting a treat in front of her and having hewr walk beside you on her leash following the treat. She is a little young but my show puppies do it all by 12 weeks or so. Some take longer to learn as they are all diffrent. Basically start slow and keep it fun. Never go very long a simple across the kitchen and back is acceptable and just add on. Enjoy your puppy.

Ash


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advise. I thought she was a little young for real training. I just can't wait for her to join me on my 2 mile runs along the river.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it is important to get her used to the leash as soon as possible. Have you tried using treats to lure her to walk with the leash?


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Brings back memories of standing in the snow whilst Bailey sat outside our front gate refusing to move an inch, eventhough we had managed to get her to trot about the house on her lead quiet happily!

Bailey was 12 weeks old when we tried to take her for her first walk and about 14 weeks when we actually managed to make it round the block. 

Give Scout time, she is only young. Make it fun, use treats and before now it has been know for me to sit in the middle of the path with my back to Bailey until she walked towards me - yes, even in the snow but it did work!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

heartofgold said:


> Thanks for the advise. I thought she was a little young for real training. I just can't wait for her to join me on my 2 mile runs along the river.


 
i agree that you should get her used to it as soon as possible....

i started early with jake, and he still doesnt get it...all of them are different, so its best to start early. 

as for the running....i wanted jake to be able to run with me, but he just jumps all over me and grabs the leash, because i never taught him to "jog" on a leash...:doh: (it didnt occur to me that it would be different from walking...:uhoh even though shes young, and shouldnt go on long runs like that, maybe once she gets used to the leash, try running across the yard and stuff with her. jake may just be a weirdo...i wish i had trained him to jog, also. ah well...maybe later in life.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

We have tried a few things with her. What works the best is when my son stands with her and holds the leash and I put the treat in front of her nose and then she follows me with the treat. I make her go about 10 feet and then give her the treat. We try to go farther each day. Thanks for all the help you guys!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

They are never to young to train. It just what you can exepect of them that changes with age. For now you can have her drag a short piece of cord around the house and lure her with treats to fallow you while she drags it. Little bits at a time. No worries soon you will be asking how to get her to stop pulling you everywere  enjoy puppyhood


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

When Allie was a pup, I let her walk around behind me with her leash dragging behind so she got used to it being there. Also, I didn't take her for very long walks while she was little up to 6 months of age, because their bones are still developing.


----------

